# New coop for da chicks!



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)




----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome--great job!


----------



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

It's our first flock.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! That's a really super nice set up for them! My girls were content with their digs until they saw yours!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

needs paint.

(Then you can rent-it-out as a Mother-in-Law CABIN !!! )
*Ha-Ha !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great. Who earned the certificate on the wall? The chicks, or you?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a fantastic coop. i would love one of those


----------



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

Jim said:


> Looks great. Who earned the certificate on the wall? The chicks, or you?


The certificate is from the local FFA that we contribute to. I think da chicks need their own though...lol


----------



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> needs paint.
> 
> (Then you can rent-it-out as a Mother-in-Law CABIN !!! )
> Ha-Ha !
> -ReTIRED-


That's a great idea.


----------



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

rob said:


> thats a fantastic coop. i would love one of those


Thanks rob it used to be the dog pen, but they were never in it. Figured we would use it somehow.


----------



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Wow! That's a really super nice set up for them! My girls were content with their digs until they saw yours!


Thanks a lot 7 chicks!


----------



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

Kurczak said:


> That's a great idea.


I think all of the in laws would love it in there!


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

WOWZA!

Coop or MIL quarters? Ha! 

That's a chicken palace! What lucky chickens!


----------

